#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-19
<libert-charrua> buenas noches
<pablomujik> hola alguien ahi que pueda ayudarme?
<pablomujik> alguien ahi?
<pablomujik> nadie contesta si alguien luego revisa y ve los mensajes mandanmen un correo a pablomr311@gmail.com por que necesito ayuda para instalar ubuntu porfabor si alguien ve este mensaje y quiere responder mándame un correo a la dirección anterior
<libert-charrua> magu42, 
<libert-charrua> salud
<magu42> hip
<magu42> como adas libert-charrua ?
<libert-charrua> bien y tu que cuentas como va la pesca
<magu42> yá estoy de vuelta , muy mal ni pude encarnar   :(
<libert-charrua> <pablomujik> hola alguien ahi que pueda ayudarme?
<libert-charrua> <pablomujik> alguien ahi?
<libert-charrua> <pablomujik> nadie contesta si alguien luego revisa y ve los mensajes mandanmen un correo a pablomr311@gmail.com por que necesito ayuda para instalar ubuntu porfabor si alguien ve este mensaje y quiere responder mándame un correo a la dirección anterior
<libert-charrua> parece que alguien necesitaba ayuda
<magu42> porfaBor!!!!
<libert-charrua> jajja si
<magu42> necesitaba un diccionario 
<magu42> e instalar ubuntu
<libert-charrua> ahí no puedo fijarme a veces le erro con la ortografia
<magu42> si te lo marca abajo en rojo , dá para sospechar al menos 
<libert-charrua> si pero ni me fijo
<libert-charrua> muy raro fijarme
<libert-charrua> aunque eh mejorado mucho ultimamente
<magu42> después leemos lo que leemos  jajaja
<magu42> no por vos 
<libert-charrua> hojo abeces me ekiboko
<magu42> jajajajaja
<magu42> hay que concentrarse para escribir así 
<magu42> de malç
<magu42> mal*
<libert-charrua> tengo  una amiga en face que tratando de escribir bien comete las peores aberraciones
<magu42> quien puso el ḉ al lado del enter !!!
<libert-charrua> casi seria mejor no se esforzara
<magu42> :)
<libert-charrua> jaja y que es eso digo yo
<libert-charrua> para que se usa ç
<magu42> en portugués 
<libert-charrua> ah
<libert-charrua> yo ando al firme oyendo podcast de historia y filosofia
<libert-charrua> ya en otro orden de cosas digo
<magu42> la pelota!!
<libert-charrua> aderezado ahora con una cervecita
<magu42> jeeje
<libert-charrua> filosofia y alcohol
<libert-charrua> combinación tan peligrosa como armas y alcohol
<magu42> mala idea!!
<libert-charrua> che eres el único pescador que no miente
<libert-charrua> en vez de decirme que habias sacado un surubí de 50 kilos
<magu42> el dicho dice:
<magu42> Dios , permiteme sacar un pez tan grande que no tenga que mentir cuando lo cuente
<magu42> :)
<libert-charrua> jajaja
<libert-charrua> oración del pescador jajja
<magu42> pescador filosofo
<magu42> miles de horas solo , sentado en una roca , te dejan pensar mucho
<magu42> y eso es peligroso como piraña en videt
<libert-charrua> uu en face ya criticaron el podcast sobre diógenes
<libert-charrua> jejje precisiones históricas imposibles de comprobar
<magu42> diógenes +1
<libert-charrua> jeje el kinikos
<libert-charrua> o cínico
<libert-charrua> <magu42> hip
<libert-charrua> <magu42> como adas libert-charrua ?
<libert-charrua> y después fijándonos jejjee
<magu42> andas*
<magu42> :)
<libert-charrua> jajaj
<libert-charrua> ahora oigo sobre descartes
<libert-charrua> me saltee tomás de aquino
<libert-charrua> pero habrá que oirlo
<magu42> libert-charrua⟿ salado
<magu42> sabelo!!
<libert-charrua> tambien tomás berreta 
<libert-charrua> presidente uruguayo
<libert-charrua> y bodeguero!!
<libert-charrua> curioso que un bodeguero se llame tomás berreta
<magu42> jajajajaja
<magu42> que hdp!!!!
<libert-charrua> aunque ahora no se de adonde saquéw que fuera bodeguero
<libert-charrua> capaz son ideas mias
<libert-charrua> en la barra hay un comercio que se llama armando Curto
<libert-charrua> cueros
<libert-charrua> predestinado el hombre
<libert-charrua> también oí de una sexóloga llamada susana coito
<magu42> libert-charrua⟿ especialista en buscarle el pelo al huevo
<libert-charrua> jajaja
<magu42> :)
<libert-charrua> en una revista que lei hace tiempo traia una serie de nombres "predestinados"
<libert-charrua> saitarios hnos ortelli
<libert-charrua> sanitarios*
<libert-charrua> voy a llenar la jarra
<magu42> +1
<libert-charrua> salú
<magu42> cheers
<libert-charrua> cheers?
<libert-charrua> no cazo
<magu42> libert-charrua⟿ http://www.lindisima.com/ayurveda/brindis.htm
<magu42> :)
<libert-charrua> aah 
<libert-charrua> shalú loco
<magu42> jeje
<libert-charrua> somo amigo o no somo amigo?
<magu42> bien de cheborra   jaja
<libert-charrua> a mi me pasa de todo
<libert-charrua> me va mal
<libert-charrua> por que soy sincero
<libert-charrua> jajaj comversación de borracho
<libert-charrua> jajaj conversación de borracho*
<libert-charrua> biueno a dormir se ah dicho
<libert-charrua> portese bien
<libert-charrua> hasta luego
<magu42> portese mal y cuidese mucho libert-charrua 
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> nas
<dylan66> hola ratman 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-20
<magu42> que tranquilidad!!!
<libert-charrua> buenas noche
<dylan66> hay poco movimiento aqui
<libert-charrua> no quice hacer ruido para no despertar a nadie
<magu42> holas libert-charrua  dylan66 
<libert-charrua> como están magu42  dylan66 
<EduardoR> zZzZzZzZzZ
<dylan66> hola magu42  libert-charrua 
<magu42> bien de bien y ud don libert-charrua ?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ duerme  jeje
<dylan66> pusiste el scrip al inicio como root EduardoR ?
<libert-charrua> desperezandoce EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> nop :(
<EduardoR> pero encontré una cosa que casi casi
<EduardoR> luego, terminé reinstalando y la prueba no la terminé
<dylan66> ahhh
<EduardoR> para peor, reinstalé con 64bits y ya no sirven para ese sistema
<EduardoR> es maquinita soporta 64bits, TA!?
<EduardoR> es cun cacho de fierro
<dylan66> x86_64
<EduardoR> se puede forzar instalar un paquete i386, en un 64 bists, verdad?
<EduardoR> amd64, creo que es lo mismo
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> se puede
<dylan66> con un comando que no recuerdo
<EduardoR> no era la prueba que quería hacer, pero ya lo tengo andando
<EduardoR> dpkg algo
<EduardoR> dpkg  --force-architecture
<EduardoR> dice:
<dylan66> eso mismo
<EduardoR> dpkg: aviso: sobreseyendo el problema porque está activa la opción --force:
<EduardoR> que es: "sobreseyendo"
<EduardoR> en que idioma estará?
<dylan66> pense que era un error tuyo
<dylan66> es el man de la consola?
<EduardoR> es el mensaje que da
<EduardoR> mientras instala
<EduardoR> zarpado!
<dylan66> que palabra rara
<EduardoR> existe!
<EduardoR> Parar o suspender indefinidamente un juez o tribunal un proceso judicial, por falta de pruebas o por otra causa
<dylan66> ahh miraa
<EduardoR> me mató!
<EduardoR> tengo buena noticia
<EduardoR> hoy hable con el tipo que está en el Subte Municipal, y le hable del FLISOL
<magu42> .......
<EduardoR> le dijo que le interesaba, pero si era chico, también está la Escuela Universitaria de Bellas Artes, en donde era el Liceo Frances
<EduardoR> es enorme
<EduardoR> hay lugar para todo, charlas, instalaciones o lo que pinte
<EduardoR> enfrente del INFU, jijiji
<EduardoR> es como para hacerle burla
<EduardoR> yo había propuesto la de MArtí
<EduardoR> pero había olvidado la de 18 de julio
<magu42> que loco , de a ratos sobra lugares y depués andamos a las carreras  jeej
<EduardoR> ya tengo el contacto
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> ya le pregunto al otro tipo, lo tengo en el FB
<magu42> pero shamiel está encachilado con la fing , no sé porque
<EduardoR> que quede como Plan B
<EduardoR> pero ponemos fecha de timeout!
<magu42> cualquier cosas sobre 18 de julio , gana 
<EduardoR> yo creo, no?
<magu42> que me disculpe shamiel
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> 28 de Abril, no?
<magu42> la fing está mas atreavesasa que juevesa a mitad de la semana
<magu42> si 28 de abril
<magu42> ultimo sabado de abril es la norma
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ la fing a vos te queda fenomena , vas a pié ,  ;)    pero la gente en que llega?
<Triviox> EduardoR,  yo conozco a la gente de la AEBA (el gremio de Bellas Artes) y se que desde la FEUU está la idea de apoyar el software libre..
<Triviox> buenas magu42 
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> buenas don Triviox !!!
<magu42> como andas ?
<EduardoR> porque hola Triviox
<Triviox> iba a hablar con ellos; en realidad mi novia está metida entonces no se me complica tanto llegar y proponerles algo..  lo que no se exactamente que necesitaría el flisol
<EduardoR> porque quiere jugarsela en lugares difíciles :S
<Triviox> hablando de espacios y demás,,
<magu42> Triviox⟿ debe ir a las reuniones
<magu42> vago!!
<EduardoR> Triviox, de cual lugar hablas?
<Triviox> no quise mandar pregunta a la lista para no generar expectativas al santo botón, jajaja
<Triviox> el ex-frances..
<Triviox> el local de bellas artes en 18 de julio
<Triviox> puedo hablar con la gente del gremio para que lo planteen con sus representantes en facultad
<EduardoR> genial, si, tengo de conocido a Daniel Argente
<magu42> Triviox⟿ podrias averiguar tentativamente , que onda ahi , y después tirarlo en la lista
<Triviox> EduardoR, no lo conozco, estudiante, docente..?
<EduardoR> docente, 
<EduardoR> da lo de robotica  con hardware libre, Arduino y similares
<Triviox> ahh.. genial, veo que me dice la Aeba (gremio de estudiantes) y les paso el pique (si les interesa de verdad) de coordinar con él para plantear la solicitud  a facultad..
<EduardoR> mucho "blending"
<magu42> Triviox⟿ +1
<EduardoR> que le llegue por 2 lados :)
<Triviox> lo que me preguntaron fue: espacios.. tentativamente que se requiere para el flisol?
<EduardoR> area de lenguajes computarizadas ienba
<magu42> Triviox⟿ acordate de la pasada flisol , estabas ahi  jeje
<EduardoR> 1 o 2 lugares para charlas y un lugar con mesas para instalaciones, pero sobre todo, buen internet
<Triviox> mmmm tienen varias redes wifi.. pero no se si buenas conexiones..
<EduardoR> pero ahora habría que pensar mas abiertamente otras cosas, como talleres
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ para que internet?  quedamos que no lo necesitabamos practicamente , no?
<EduardoR> si y no
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> claro que se necesita
<magu42> un poquito 
<EduardoR> cuantimas mejor
<Triviox> siempre se necesita  :P
<Triviox> jaja
<magu42> yá entendi lo del  apt-cacherr
<magu42> yá entendi lo del  apt-cacherr
<magu42> yá entendi lo del  apt-cacher*
<EduardoR> aptcacherng
<magu42> quien me corrió las teclas!!!!
<EduardoR> y eso que no te di es script
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> es trivial
<EduardoR> y tendría como mejorarlo
<EduardoR> nunca lo necesité, pero se puede
<Triviox> ya vengo..
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo estube leyendo un poco , y es genial!!
<magu42> si uds lo configuran , listo , casi ni internet se necesita
<EduardoR> # enable proxy usage by apt-get, aptitude, etc.
<EduardoR>   echo 'Acquire::http { Proxy "http://'$proxyip':'$proxyport'"; };' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01apt-cacher-ng-proxy
<EduardoR> el IP y puerto se prefdefine y listo
<EduardoR> se necesita
<magu42> me pasó el agua , pero confio en vos  jaja
<EduardoR> las listas de paquetes no se cachean
<EduardoR> es una línea sola
<EduardoR> esta linea lo activa en el cliente:
<EduardoR> echo 'Acquire::http { Proxy "http://'$proxyip':'$proxyport'"; };' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01apt-cacher-ng-proxy
<EduardoR> por ejemplo:
<magu42> o sea ubuntu uruguay llevará su propio servidor con sus paquetes , y listo  , todo a mil  
<magu42> fedora usa su metodo
<magu42> todos en paz y felices
<EduardoR> echo 'Acquire::http { Proxy "http://192.168.1.1:3142"; };' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01apt-cacher-ng-proxy
<EduardoR> y para desactivarlo hay que borrar el archivo: sudo rm  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01apt-cacher-ng-proxy
<magu42> como hacés eso de memoria , que anormal!!!   jajajaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> hay una forma de usar el servicio Avahi para hacer autodescubrimiento del cache
<Triviox> jajaj 
<EduardoR> y hay un paquete que solito agrega la linea
<EduardoR> el paquete se llama squid-deb-proxy-client
<EduardoR> y el servidor correspondiente es squid-deb-proxy
<EduardoR> que con una línea sola de script informa a la red que existe un caché
<EduardoR> o sea: instalamos el paquete de squid-deb-proxy-client en el cliente
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ antes que me vuelvas mas loco , todo esto lo podemos preparar unos dias antes  del evento y listo?
<EduardoR> y en el servidor ponemos el aptcacher-ng, y ejecutamos el aviso de que existe caché
<EduardoR> varios antes
<magu42> no es demasiado complicado para vos parece no?
<EduardoR> la cosa que el squid-deb-proxy-client te saca y pone esa línea si en la red hay un cahché automaticamente
<magu42> una pc cualquiera y un switch que le mangeamos a dklight y listo
<EduardoR> tengo uno de 16 muy lindo
<magu42> listo 
<magu42> no eso precisamos 
<magu42> ni*
<EduardoR> lo terrible es que educass tiene "ansias de poner sus imagenes de clonezilla
<magu42> varios cables y yá
<EduardoR> y no se necesita ni el caché :)
<magu42> educass +1
<EduardoR> pero hay que bajarlo al piso, vuela demasiado
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> te le pone una personalización winXP con tal de demostrarte que es fácil de usar
<EduardoR> por eso hay que tener cuidado con las cosas que instala, está bárbaro, pero hay que obligarlo a documentar el procedimiento
<magu42> todo esto en marzo lo solucionamos seguro , pero insisto lo de la ultima reunion , local local local local local local local local
<magu42> local local local local local local local local
<EduardoR> y que quede claro que si instala un ppa es tal o cual por tal motivo
<EduardoR> si, con clonezilla se hace cualquier cosa
<magu42> lo demás es pelear con educass un ratito , pero es un gusto pelear con él
<EduardoR> es que el hace 400 personalizaciones de memoria
<magu42> jajaaja
<magu42> que mostro!!
<EduardoR> le pone 20 0 30 a libreoffice
<EduardoR> hace varias por día
<Triviox> wow.. yo a libreoffice como mucho le saco los pasos que recuerda..
<EduardoR> lo que es un problema porque era un "negocio", hasta que ahora las hace gratis
<magu42> educass necesita una seria reprimenda verbal!!!!!
<EduardoR> teniamos una empresa para trabajar en eso, pero por amor al SL, empezó a regalar trabajo a granel
<magu42> educass necesita una seria reprimenda verbal!!!!!    otra
<EduardoR> todos son Amigos o amigos de amigos
<Triviox> +1 por eso.. aunque se me critique que así se mata el negocio de otros..
<EduardoR> lo sabe, pero "no puede con su genio"
<EduardoR> el problema era que nates instalar era dificil, ahora clona con tanta facilidad que le da miedo cobrar
<EduardoR> te dice, pero si lo hago en 7 minutos
<EduardoR> pero eso es mirando la barrita del clonezilla
<magu42> educass tiene la sensibilidad del artista , se nota al rato de conocerle
<EduardoR> las 3 horas respaldando los 100GB de porno del pinta, no se las cuenta
<Triviox> jajajaj 
<EduardoR> ya tiene 3 discos de1TB 
<EduardoR> para respaldos de Amigos
<Triviox> respaldos de amigos?????
<EduardoR> da miedo! los amigos le dejan sus respalditos
<EduardoR> porque es fácil de manipular
<Triviox> omg.. hasta para mi es un abuso eso!!
<Triviox> nah,,, eso si hay que cobrarlo..
<EduardoR> falta que le digas, "podés guardarme mis archivos mientras me convenzo que ese ubuntu es bueno?"
<EduardoR> cayó, en la trampa
<EduardoR> le mojás la oreja 
<EduardoR> y te guarda todo for ever
<EduardoR> por las dudas
<magu42> educass es bueno por donde lo mires , grandotote como le vés   :)
<EduardoR> solo porque "Puede"
<EduardoR> no puede decir que no a un desafío
<EduardoR> podés? 
<Triviox> nah, eso no es un desafio..
<EduardoR> puedo
<Triviox> desafio es "instalame un so en esta máq de porqueria".. eso es abuso liso y llano :P
<EduardoR> por eso la cosa no le va bien 
<EduardoR> claro y te instala 5 veces hasta encontrar la forma de dejar andando una cachila
<EduardoR> pero es una cahila 
<EduardoR> cachila es cachila
<magu42> talón de aquiles de educass   "torearlo"     jejeje 
<Triviox> yeah.. decime a mi que traté mil veces de correr ubuntu en mi vieja pc con 384 mb de ram :P
<EduardoR> luego se le quejan porque es lenta y le aseguró que sepodía usar
<EduardoR> yo lo hacía hasta que me di cuenta que no es la forma, hay que poner otra máquina
<EduardoR> dice que encontró unas distros nuevas "inpronunciables" que anda el libreoffice en 256MB, andaaaaa
<EduardoR> deribada de Arch
<EduardoR> *vada
<Triviox> jajaja es verdad que arch consume poco (según he leido) pero eso es demasiado ya!
<virusuy> buenas noches
<Triviox> buenas virusuy 
<magu42> buenas virusuy 
<EduardoR> buenas virusuy
<EduardoR> que originales :)
<magu42> jeeje
<Triviox> voy que dejar la pc; buenas noches :)
<magu42> nas Triviox 
<Triviox> cya magu42 , virusuy, EduardoR 
<EduardoR> esta http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=connochaet
<EduardoR> ConnochaetOS (formerly DeLi Linux) is an Arch-based Linux distribution for old computers, from i486 to Pentium MMX 166
<EduardoR> no podés...
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> lo peor que me dejó picando y la voy a tener que probar
<magu42> te picó el bichito 
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> lo peor que después no te arranca el CD porque la maquina es una mmm y ni le anda la compactera
<EduardoR> y terminás dando mas vueltas que lo que vale la maquina "recuperada"
<EduardoR> hablando como los locos, baje los "Ubuntu Game Pack"
<magu42> a veces hay que decir , Basta!!   un p1  !!!  tiralo , no me vuelvas loco!!
<EduardoR> jajaj
<magu42> los dvs!!!!!
<magu42> los 4?
<EduardoR> lo peor, que con un NX, se puede usar remoto sobre una maquina buena y entonces es una opcion
<EduardoR> son 5
<EduardoR> pajé 4
<magu42> pior!!+
<EduardoR> bajé* :/
<EduardoR> me falta 3GB
<magu42> y,....   andan?
<EduardoR> pero no me da el disco duro :(
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> no probé ninguno :(
<EduardoR> de seguro que no, el site es en ruso
<magu42> lo vi en fb
<EduardoR> y si la lista está en ruso andá a descubrir que es
<EduardoR> ojo, no me fijé
<EduardoR> los paquetes son juegos comunes
<magu42> pero juegos al fin
<EduardoR> 150!
<magu42> casi nada!!!
<EduardoR> voy a probar el theft deterrent en mint 12 64bits...
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> anda :)
<magu42> en ubuntus que no sean 10.04 anda , asi que en mint debe andar , no sé lo de 64
<EduardoR> perfecto
<magu42> que loco !!
<EduardoR> era el sistema que me faltaba
<EduardoR> ahora necesito hacer que arranque solo
<EduardoR> y no es facil porque debe correr como root
<EduardoR> y en el usuario
<EduardoR> si lo pongo como servicio no aparece el icono
<EduardoR> esta quizás es para virusuy
<magu42> a ver si podés que aparezca el icono en el 11.10  jeje
<magu42> a ver si podés hacer que aparezca el icono en el 11.10  jeje
<EduardoR> mint 12 es 11.10
<virusuy> perdonen la joda, pero andaba en otra
<virusuy> que paso ?
<EduardoR> tengo una magallanes
<EduardoR> y ya logre sacar los debs del antirrobo
<EduardoR> pero no logro ponerlo en el arranque
<EduardoR> el programa corre como root!
<EduardoR> pero en el usuario
<EduardoR> y sin pedir password
<EduardoR> ya me maté todas las teorías y no descubro como lo hicieron
<EduardoR> el "ps -ef" me dice clarito
<EduardoR> que lo llama el gnomes-session
<EduardoR> pero gnome-session corre como usuario y este corre como root
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ yá sé que mint es 11.10 , pero , hacé que aparezca el icono del theft deterrent en el panel , y te ganás un chocolondo
<EduardoR> por eso no se como ejecute "sudo /usr/bin/blabla.sh" sin pedir pass
<EduardoR> hay que instalar el soporte de "indicators" que tiene el mint
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no conoció los chocolondo 
<EduardoR> magu42: es uno de los paquetes recopmendados "despues de instalar 11.10"
<magu42> ummm  ahi me agarraste
<virusuy> vos queres correr un script como root
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> y no hay sticky bit en un script
<EduardoR> bueno, algun chanchullo hicieron
<EduardoR> son capaces de haber hecho algun emparche para que corra así
<virusuy> no entiendo cual es el misterio
<EduardoR> si un .desktop dice "sudo ejecutable.sh"
<EduardoR> no anda
<EduardoR> porque no es una aplicacion, es terminal
<virusuy> a ver
<EduardoR> repito, si dijera "gksu ejecutable.sh" , si funciona
<EduardoR> como es gparted
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> tenes un scrit X.sh
<virusuy> y queres hacer que ande haciendo sudo X.sh 
<EduardoR> vistes los iconos que son un loquesea.desktop ?
<virusuy> eso ?
<virusuy> se
<EduardoR> si, sin pedir pass
<EduardoR> la funcion del sticky bit
<EduardoR> es un script
<EduardoR> sin que esté el sticki en el archivo
<EduardoR> e igual funcione
<EduardoR> quizás esté habilitado en una Lista blanca de algun lado
<virusuy> y ese script que hace?
<EduardoR> lanza un servicio (como root, obvio), marca su pid, y larga un binario
<virusuy> entonces siempre te va a pedir password
<virusuy> si lo tiras con sudo
<EduardoR> el binario podria tener el sticky, pero no es asi
<virusuy> man sudo
<virusuy> If the invoking user is root or if the target user is the same as the invoking user, no
<virusuy>        password is required.  Otherwise, sudo requires that users authenticate themselves with a password by
<virusuy>        default (NOTE: in the default configuration this is the user's password, not the root password).  Once a
<virusuy>        user has been authenticated, a time stamp is updated and the user may then use sudo without a password for a
<virusuy>        short period of time (15 minutes unless overridden in sudoers)
<virusuy> sorry por el flood
<EduardoR> pero si lo marcas como aplicacion. pide eternamente el password, pero sin terminal
<virusuy> es que justamente eso
<EduardoR> sudo funciona en terminal
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> hay opciones con gtk y qt que te permite hacer eso
<virusuy> de forma mas "visual
<virusuy> "
<EduardoR> pero te digo que no pide password
<EduardoR> ni en terminal ni en grafico
<virusuy> quien no pide password ?
<EduardoR> simplemente se ejecuta como root
<EduardoR> el script dice "sudo lalala.sh" y se ejecuta misteriosamente como root
<EduardoR> sin pedir password 
<EduardoR> COMO!??????
<EduardoR> evidente hicieron una truchada en el sistema
<EduardoR> CUAL??????
<EduardoR> el sistema está clonado, por eso, para que no se sepa que carajo hicieron
<EduardoR> es un "Colador" de tamaño astronómico
<EduardoR> seguro metieron mano a alguna cosa de seguridad y se la sacaron
<virusuy> una chanchada enorme, dicho sea de paso
<EduardoR> quiero evitar, preguntar como un troll en la lista, "Como carajo hicieron esa chanchada????"
<virusuy> la otra que se me ocurre
<virusuy> asi rapida
<virusuy> es
<virusuy> editaron el sudoers
<virusuy> habilitando ese lalalal.sh
<virusuy> con NOPASSWD
<EduardoR> esa
<EduardoR> como?
<virusuy> man sudoers
<EduardoR> estoy reiniciando
<virusuy> http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sudoers.man.html
<EduardoR> paso al sistema truchado...
<EduardoR>  commandname ::= file name |
<virusuy> pastebin con el sudoers
<EduardoR> nop, no hay nada
<virusuy> como que no hay nada ?
<EduardoR> siiii
<EduardoR> está alli
<virusuy> lo hicieron por ahi ?
<EduardoR> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWORD:/etc/bin/theftdeterrent.sh
<virusuy> ta, ojala qe nadie se avive y algun dia modifiquen /etc/bin/theftdeterrent.sh para que haga un rm -rf /
<EduardoR> me quemé la cabeza! jajaja
<virusuy> fijate los permisos de ese archivo, ya que estas
<EduardoR> es de root
<EduardoR> y 755
<EduardoR> lo ejecutan todos, pero solo lo modifica root
<EduardoR> pero que peligro, no?
<EduardoR> sumale que la pass es la misma para todos...
<magu42> estimados EduardoR virusuy   
<magu42> nas noches
<virusuy> vos tenes passwd de root ?
<EduardoR> ta.
<EduardoR> sip 
<EduardoR> es "profesor" o "estudiante"
<EduardoR> tremendo, no?
<virusuy> la de root ?
<EduardoR> no, la del usuario 
<EduardoR> administrador, obvio
<virusuy> con tu user hace sudo vi /etc/bin/theftdeterrent.sh
<virusuy> a ver si te deja editar el archivo siendo usuario comun
<EduardoR> si, claro que puedo editar
<EduardoR> sin sudo
<virusuy> ta
<virusuy> pero con usuario comun ?
<EduardoR> "profesor" es usuario administrador
<virusuy> ah 
<EduardoR> si el clásico de ubuntu
<EduardoR> pertenede al grupo admin
<EduardoR> podeś hacer de todo
<EduardoR> en otras palabras, era lo que me faltaba para el instalador
<EduardoR> solo faltaba eso!
<virusuy> bien :)
<EduardoR> el programa se necesita
<EduardoR> punto
<EduardoR> es una cagada pero se necesita
<EduardoR> ahora anda en todos los ubuntus
<EduardoR> wget ubuntu.org.uy/files/tda.sh
<EduardoR> ahora está mal
<EduardoR> pero lo termino en un rato
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-21
<ubuntero> sergio- disco instalación ubuntu 11.10 netinstall error dirección todas las replicas , no puedo hacer instalación
<ratman> um 
<ratman> pues yo diria que puede que la imagen este mal 
<ratman> o que se haya grabado mal 
<ratman> lo grabastes en velocidades medias
<ratman> o a full 
<ubuntero> sergio- lo grabe al minimo del disco CD
<ubuntero> sergio- lo que encontre es - replica que usa disco esta direccion con agregado de una / , y esto no esta en la página oficial web
<ubuntero> sergio- dirección replica disco - uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/oneiric/Release
<ubuntero> sergio- la dirección replica tiene este formato y lo mantuve uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/creo que aquí esta el error ( las // después de /ubuntu//dists/..) 
<ubuntero> sergio- ADSL  www.antel.com.uy  -es   de antel uruguay
<ubuntero> sergio- el error es en el disco instalación netinstall ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntero> buenos dias, tengo un problema con ubuntu 11
<ubuntero> Lo instale sin problemas, configure internet desde la terminal sin problemas, me anduvo sin problemas. Al otro al encender el equipo este demoro bastante...
<ubuntero> me ponia un aviso en ingles como que estaba configurando la red, pero eso no es todo, no pude volver a conectarme a internet, un aviso en el menu de conexion me deci
<ubuntero> "red cableada sin gestionar", le busque la vuelta y no hubo forma, reinstale y todo me anduvo barbaro, hasta que apague el equipo y lo volvi a encender
<ubuntero> otra vez me quede sin conexion. Existe alguna forma de que esto no me pase? Tengo una conexion de adsl telefonico de Antel.
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien sabe como puedo ver las camaras de un sistema CCTV en ubuntu?
<Uricio> a
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-22
<libert-charrua> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-23
<unimix> ProfMatias, parece que el efecto Fiestas de Fin de Año esta haciendo su efecto :)
<unimix> valga la redundancia
<EduardoR> bueno, ya estamos 2
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> es aqui o el -ar?
<ProfMatias> ya estan festejando por -uy???
<magu42> jeje
<ProfMatias> Bueno, viendo la poca concurrencia de la fecha, paso a saludarlos y retirarme. Feliz Navidad para todos!!!
<virusuy> felices fiestas !
<virusuy> ahh pero falta
<dylan66> estaba lindo para unas patricias esta noche
<magu42> siempre está ,  :-)
<magu42> como hay algún extranjero en la sala , cabe aclarar que hablamos de cerveza "Patricia"
<dylan66> si eso mismo
<dylan66> pero con el calor se hace mas propicio
<magu42> nas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, llegue a casa ahora
<PabloRubianes> los taxis y la madre que los pario
<EduardoR> yo acompañé a Shamiel y a Ein hasta 21, a tomar un taxi
<EduardoR> alli era imposible
<EduardoR> por aqui no pasó nada
<PabloRubianes> un desastre
<PabloRubianes> terrible
<PabloRubianes> hubo reunion?
<EduardoR> yo aún estoy aletargado por la reacción whooperesca 
<EduardoR> no pasó naranja
<EduardoR> solo uno vino a saludar, estamos todos medio horneados 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> que bajon que llegue recien...
<EduardoR> y omnibus no había?
<PabloRubianes> ninguno me deja bien aca
<PabloRubianes> es un desastre ir de punta carretas para aca
<EduardoR> buscastes en "Como ir?"
<EduardoR> 174? 145? 316?
<PabloRubianes> si pero a la hora que era como que ta
<PabloRubianes> era esperar el taxi
<PabloRubianes> igual ya llegue...
<EduardoR> cuando voy a lo de mis viejos, también bufo un poco, pero de noche es un bajon, es verdad
<EduardoR> no hablamos de las camisetas
<EduardoR> yo proponía una idea bien loca, ir a la feria del sabado, pero obvio, antes avisar en FAcebook y en la lista de mails
<EduardoR> muy loco?
<EduardoR> o sino, el domingo, hacerlo en el jardín del museo
<EduardoR> olvidé que la fecha es una mierda!
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien una desastre
<EduardoR> el sábado quizás
<EduardoR> seguro hay feria, pero va a ser una locura
<PabloRubianes> yo todavia tengo que comprar regalos para todo el mundo... no puedo
<PabloRubianes> esperaba comprar algo hoy y no me dio...
<EduardoR> ni me hables
<EduardoR> jejej
<EduardoR> quizás regalo remeras de ubuntu....
<PabloRubianes> jjajajaja
<EduardoR> mato 2 pajaros de un tiro ;) difundo y quedo bien :)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domrir... slaudos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> bye
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> no hay nadie aca?
<davidstyp> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<davidstyp> yo queria instalar un ubuntu en mi compu desde un pendrive pero los tuturiales que encontre explican que hay que tener particionado el disco y el mio esta entero y tengo miedo de romper mas que arreglar 
<dylan66> tienes algun sistema instalado en el disco?
<davidstyp> si el xp
<davidstyp> es la compu que estoy usando
<dylan66> y quieres dejarlo o eliminarlo?
<davidstyp> si lo puedo dejar por las dudas mejor pero corro el riesgo de eliminar todo lo que tengo en la compu?
<dylan66> tendras que hacer un particionado de disco desde xp o desde la instalacion
<dylan66> para poder dejar esa particion sin usar
<dylan66> desde xp dejas un espacio libre en tu disco
<dylan66> cuando pongas el usbinstalaor utilizas ese espacio
<dylan66> te va a preguntar que tipo de instalacion y ahi elijes una custom
<davidstyp> bueno gracias por el dato voy a tratar de que un amigo que entiende mejor me lo intale o talves me anime hacerlo yo disculpa la molestia 
<dylan66> de nada
<davidstyp> decime  yo puedo particionar el disco sin nesecidad de formatiar?
<davidstyp> porque estoy descargando el ubuntu de esta pagina 
<dylan66> si se puede
<dylan66> desde donde lo vas a hacer?
<dylan66> desde xp o desde ubuntu?
<davidstyp> primero desde xp y ahi instalar ubuntu 
<davidstyp> busco tutos como particionar el disco en youtube y ya esta 
<dylan66> si busa como particionar disco en xp
<davidstyp> vos siempre estas aca?
<davidstyp> estoy bajando ubuntu desctopdebe ser ese!!!
<dylan66> si 11.10 32 bits
<davidstyp> si ese ta gracias 
<PabloRubianes> unimix: tas?
<unimix> Ahora si :)
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ^
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman unimix arescorpio \o
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> disfrutando las fiestas
<PabloRubianes> preparando el viaje a la UDS?
<PabloRubianes> yo por salir de trabajar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jaja no... primero la navidad
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> ayer si trabaje hasta tarde
<SergioMeneses> por eso no pude estar en la reunion del ubucon
<SergioMeneses> como va eso?
<PabloRubianes> bien 
<PabloRubianes> preparando todo para mayo
<PabloRubianes> casi todo pronto gracias al local que consiguieron unimix y sus secuaces :P
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nos unimos para armar el ubuntu user day en español?
<PabloRubianes> que dia es?
<unimix> SergioMeneses, nos vas a privar de tu presencia en Mayo ? UbuConLA es algo nuevo, UDS es algo que ya se conoce :)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<SergioMeneses> el 16 de enero
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ;)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, igual no es fijo q valla a la uds... 
<unimix> Bueno, con PabloRubianes quedamos en perdonarte si nos conseguis cosas lindas para los dos :)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, o.0
<unimix> hace rato que con PabloRubianes venimos usando la misma remera, por ejemplo, y ya damos lastima :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo creo q hay tiempo para armar alguito! igual es solo un día ;)
<SergioMeneses> y si arrancamos en esas fechas lo de entusiastas vamos a estar bien!
<SergioMeneses> unimix, yo les llevo unas de ubuntu colombia
<unimix> Dale !! Ya me fijo si nos quedo alguna de Ubuntu-ar (creo que no, pero nada me cuesta revisar)
<unimix> podriamos aprovechar el User Day en Español para promocionar UbuConLA (estoy con la idea fija)
<unimix> anteayer estuvimos conversando con Efrain sobre retomar los podcasts en Español
<unimix> vamos a hacerlos con el, PabloRubianes, yo y un distinguido elenco de invitados :P
<unimix> asi que ya te anotamos a vos tambien, SergioMeneses :)
<same_> unimix, o.0
 * same_ = SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> I'm back
<unimix> ok
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ;)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si les puedo colaborar en algo solo es q me avisen!
<SergioMeneses> unimix, https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-nV2Y0T1miEw/Tg9dDrLEMyI/AAAAAAAADSg/CmtAfI4xb5o/s640/IMG_0147.JPG
<unimix> linda foto con Facu Batista !!
<unimix> SergioMeneses, en realidad nos gustaria mucho que seas uno de los invitados de UbuConLA y si podes dar alguna charla, mejor aun
<unimix> con eso ya nos estarias ayudando un monton
<ratman> buenas
<unimix> ratman, o/
<SergioMeneses> unimix, por mi no hay problema!... yo le dije a pablo q en lo q necesitaran cuenten con nosotros
<SergioMeneses> es mas tenia pensado hacer un post en mi blog
<SergioMeneses> pero la verdad he andado muy lleno de trabajo en la oficina :S
<unimix> y si venis acompañado, mucho mejor aun !!
<unimix> Desde ya que notas como la que tenes pensada para tu blog nos resultan de muchisima ayuda
<ratman> de que hablan du una reunion extra;a
<ratman> acasa
<unimix> necesitamos que esto tenga una gran promocion !
<ratman> acaso
<unimix> ratman, estamos hablando sobre UbuConLA
<ratman> a ya lei 
<ratman> el evento de cocacola 
<ratman> :) fue broma mala
<ratman> yo si tengo licencia tal vez moleste un poco 
<ratman> pero un poco 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, lol
<SergioMeneses> unimix, me comentaba pablo q tenian pensado invitar a Jono!... cierto?
<unimix> Si, pero parece que informalmente se excuso por la preparacion de la 12.04 y UDS
<unimix> asi que no creemos contar con su presencia. Igualmente para esta oportunidad nos interesa muchisimo mas la presencia de miembros de otros LoCos de LA
<unimix> Ya tenemos asegurada la presencia de un miembro del CC (beuno :) )
<SergioMeneses> Community Council?
<SergioMeneses> who?
<unimix> SergioMeneses, Martin Albisetti aka Beuno
<SergioMeneses> unimix, excelente!
<unimix> Tambien me dijo Efrain Valles que cntemos con el que viene encantado. Le parecio un idea buenisima
<SergioMeneses> unimix, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> unimix, Efrain es de las personas q mas respeto y admiro!
<SergioMeneses> junto a pablo y leandro
<SergioMeneses> son mis maestros
 * SergioMeneses se le pone aguado el ojo!
<unimix> Bueno, bueno, cuando vengas les da un fuerte abrazo y nos ponemos todos sentimentales hasta que llegue la cerveza y ahi volvemos a ponernos alegres
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> good ona
<SergioMeneses> one
<unimix> :)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ratman alguno ha usado joomla 1.7?
<unimix> Y si venis vos seguro que lo convecemos a Leo para que venga tambien
<unimix> No, i don't like Joomla
<SergioMeneses> unimix, jajaja
<unimix> :)
<SergioMeneses> es por trabajo
<unimix> Bueno, considerando eso, tal vez me empiece a gustar algo Joomla :P
<SergioMeneses> unimix, es relativo
<SergioMeneses> unimix, tenes a la mano la wiki de la ubucon?
<ratman_> sera esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon   ?????
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, ya lo encontre :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora te lo paso... ese no es :S
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, mira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings/UbuCon
<unimix> SergioMeneses, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> unimix, yo decia el de la minuta :D
<unimix> Las minutas de las reuniones estan ahi tambien solo que desde un link
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> eso veo
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ty
<SergioMeneses> ando poniendo todo al dia
<SergioMeneses> ya he redactado como 10 emails para mi loco :S
<SergioMeneses> y no voy en la mitad del trabajo
<unimix> Es el sindrome de fin de año: Ordenar todo lo que uno desordeno durante casi 360 dias ! :)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> la verdad tengo unas ideas q espero poner en practica el año entrante en el team
<SergioMeneses> pero tengo q dejar todo listo para mi retiro de la administracion
<unimix> tambien tenemos un lista en LP, https://launchpad.net/ubuconla creo que es (estoy haciendo memoria :P )
<SergioMeneses> unimix, no te preocupes
<ratman_> https
<ratman_> oki 
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ando mirando la fecha del evento
<SergioMeneses> 11 y 12 de mayo
<unimix> 12 y 13 de Mayo 2012
<unimix> viernes y sabado
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> el viernes es 11
<SergioMeneses> lo se porq es el ultimo dia de la uds xD
<unimix> sorry, 11 y 12
 * ratman_ es ntes del fin del mundo por suerte
<unimix> ratman_, :D
<SergioMeneses> unimix, porq escogieron esa fecha?
<SergioMeneses> asi como por curiosidad?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ratman_ tienen twitter?
<SergioMeneses> como son sus ids?
<ratman_> que es eso 
<ratman_> :(
<ratman_> jej enop no tengo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-24
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos :)
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ubuntero> Hola, tengo un pequeño problema, cuando coloco el CD de ubuntu grabado desde la iso y me da un error al descomprimir, el error esta en ingles no puedo aclarar mucho alguien sabe alguna posible solucion?
<dylan66> como al descomprimir?
<dylan66> es una isoi
<dylan66> ?
<ubuntero> si... yo grabe la iso y cuando la pc comienza a botear me salta una pantalla negra con letras blancas que dice Error uncompress data
<ubuntero> algo asi
<dylan66> con que programa grabaste la iso
<ubuntero> con el nero
<dylan66> te da el mismo error en todas las pc?
<ubuntero> la grabe a 4x por las dudas
<ubuntero> no... solo en mi pc
<dylan66> podria haber quedado mal grabado
<dylan66> o puede estar mal la iso
<ubuntero> si, lo raro es que si ejecuto el cd desde el un sistema operativo me lo reconoce y me lo instala lo mas bien... el tema es que en mi pc no tengo otro S.O porque tengo la pc recien formateada :S
<ubuntero> si o si mi unica alternativa es instalarlo desde 0, boteando desde el cd
<dylan66> en otras pc funciona el livecd entonces
<ubuntero> Si, solo es con mi pc
<dylan66> es aro
<dylan66> raro
<dylan66> las opciones de la bios de booteo estaran bien
<ubuntero> si, estan bien, porqe botie un linux que tenia por ahi y lo arranco lo mas bien
<Uricio> pone la bios por defecto
<Uricio> entonces es problema del cd?
<Uricio> hola a todos :P
<ubuntero> holaa xD
<ubuntero> el cd funciona bien, pero cuando lo arrancas desde un sistema operativo
<Uricio> ah
<Uricio> cuando lo booteas nop
<ubuntero> si lo intento arrancar con la pc formateada, para que instale desde 0 no me deja
<Uricio> 32 o 64 bit?
<ubuntero> 32
<Uricio> y probaste con otro decis y funciono bien?
<ubuntero> Si
<ubuntero> proble cn un linux que tenia a mano
<ubuntero> probe*
<Uricio> entonces probablemente es el CD
<Uricio> para mi experiencia propia a 4x o a mas velocidad es lo "mismo"
<ubuntero> tu crees que sea error de la descarga o del cd porque el cd lo grabe a 4x, es una velocidad muy lenta como para que genere algun error :S
<Uricio> más yo menos de 52x no grabo ningun CD jaja
<Uricio> ahora es un CD o un DVD?
<ubuntero> jajaj, es un dvd porque en la tienda frente a casa no tenian mas CD
<ubuntero> xD
<Uricio> ah con razon grabaste a 4x
<Uricio> jajaja
<ubuntero> por no caminar, decidi grabarlo en u n dvd
<ubuntero> xD
<Uricio> en verdad eso no tendria que hacer ninguna diferencia
<ubuntero> bueno, yo intento igual capaz que con algunas patadas anda, sino tendre que instalar la mierd de xp para poder bajarlo de nuevo y grabarlo denuevo xD
<Uricio> y porque no lo instalas desde un pendrive?
<Uricio> yo hace mucho tiempo que no grabo los sistemas
<Uricio> bajo la iso, y uso un programita de windows
<Uricio> que me pasa la iso al pendrive
<ubuntero> mi hermozo ordenador es un P4 y no puedo botear desde el pendrive
<Uricio> auch
<Uricio> seguro seguro?
<Uricio> ya le activaste todas las opciones de la bios
<Uricio> las cuales dicen que funcionen los USB cuando esta prendiendo
<Uricio> etc etc
<ubuntero> si xD, eh dado vuelta el bios y no tengo opcion de usb
<Uricio> maldito p4 :P
<ubuntero> mi hermoza computadora es unica xD
<Uricio> jaja si si es raro
<Uricio> que un p4 
<Uricio> no bootee desde los usb
<Uricio> pero suele pasar
<Uricio> yo tengo dos acá y creo que bootean los dos desde los usb
<Uricio> igual hace mucho que no los toco porque se usan como servidores
<magu42> se me cayó el adsl ,   yó tengo un p4 que no bootea de usb
<ubuntero> xD yo la verdad, estaba pensando en comprarme una pc mas nueva, aunque sea una dual core, porque co n esta p4 estoy quedando en el olvido
<magu42> solo con plop ubuntero 
<magu42> es un programa de 300k solo , pero tenés que quemar un cd
<magu42> y booteas lo que quieras desde lo que tengas 
<magu42> ese uso en mi p4
<ubuntero> uff si ubiera leido esto antes, sabes de algun sistema operativo que pese poco, para instalar por arriba un rato para bajar ese programa
<Uricio> xD
<Uricio> quemar un DVD por 300k como la ves jaja
<magu42> mejor un cd de 4 mangos  jejeje
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> magu42: ta pero el quemo un DVD para instalar el CD de ubuntu :P
<Uricio> porque no encontro donde fue a comprar CDs
<Uricio> ah claro te falto esa parte de la conversa
<Uricio> ubuntero> jajaj, es un dvd porque en la tienda frente a casa no tenian mas CD
<Uricio> <ubuntero> xD
<Uricio> <Uricio> ah con razon grabaste a 4x
<Uricio> <Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> <ubuntero> por no caminar, decidi grabarlo en u n dvd
<magu42> ubuntero⟿ ahhh   me perdí un cacho cuando se me cayó el adsl   jajaja
<Uricio> ahi te la pegue
<ubuntero> xD
<magu42> Uricio⟿ ahhh   me perdí un cacho cuando se me cayó el adsl   jajaja  *
<Uricio> jajaja si si
<Uricio> ahi te pase el cacho
<Uricio> en el que confieza que por no caminar
<ubuntero> xD
<Uricio> que pasa cuando no podes acceder a un servidor xD
<Uricio> ouch
<Uricio> toy en el horno me parece
<ubuntero> bueno tendre qe grabarlo en un  cd, gracias por todo, un saludo desde maldonado, espero ya tener el ubuntu instalado para mañana
<Uricio> vamo arriba ubuntero 
<Uricio> papa noel te va a regalar un cd
<magu42> con unetbootin , plop  y un pendrive  dejé de quemar cd´s    :)
<Uricio> yo no me acuerdo que uso
<Uricio> magu42: Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.7.3
<magu42> Uricio⟿ viendo tu nombre , sos algo de Alvaro de 48 años?
<Uricio> :|
<Uricio> no jaja
<Uricio> ah
<Uricio> Alvaro Favaro?
<Uricio> es mi tio
<magu42> sep
<Uricio> si si
<Uricio> mi tio
<magu42> compañero mio de escuela
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> ellos iban todos a la misma escuela
<Uricio> los 4 hermanos
<magu42> trabaja en una barraca en camino carrasco , o trabajava
<magu42> trabajaba*
<Uricio> trabajaba
<Uricio> esta en españa hace como 3 años
<Uricio> mi viejo trabajaba con el
<magu42> uhhhh
<Uricio> fallecio hace 6 
<magu42> escuela 81
<Uricio> no tengo ni idea jaja
<magu42> uhh   lamento ubuntulog2 
<magu42> Uricio⟿ 
<Uricio> no no, 0 stres
<Uricio> iban todos a la misma creo
<Uricio> Adriana Favaro Gustavo Favaro Rafael Favaro y Alvaro Favaro
<Uricio> mi viejo era el hermano mayor
<Uricio> Rafale Favaro
<magu42> que chico es el mundo que lo tiró!!
<Uricio> Rafael*
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> se fue, estaba complicado de trabajo acá
<Uricio> y la barraca fundio luego de la crisis 
<Uricio> y de que se prendiera fuego antes de la crisis
<magu42> como muchos de mi generación Uricio 
<Uricio> sip
<magu42> tengo más amigos fuera que acá  :(
<magu42> así es nuestro paisito 
<Uricio> yo tengo el concepto de que te podes dar muchos mas gustos afuera que acá
<magu42> cuidado con eso!!
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> igual yo me doy los gustos de afuera acá
<Uricio> y afuera jaja
<magu42> soy hijo de inmigrantes y estuve fuera varias veces  , no es facil , creeme
<Uricio> no, estamos de acuerdo, pero no lo digo en el trabajo
<magu42> ahhh
<Uricio> si no que darte gusto de tener cosas
<Uricio> hay cosas que acá o no existen o son caras de tener
<magu42> eso termina siendo trivial , después de cierto tiempo
<Uricio> ni que hablar que afuera el trabajo esta mucho más complicado ahora
<magu42> ayer llegó uno de mis amigos de España y fué el mejor asado en el fondo de una casa en mucho tiempo
<magu42> y no fué por la comida precisamente
<magu42> se entiende?
<Uricio> claro
<Uricio> igualmente ahora esta complicado 
<Uricio> afuera
<Uricio> mucha gente volviendo
<magu42> casi más que acá
<Uricio> si si 
<Uricio> pero tambien son 50 veces mas grandes que acá jaja
<Uricio> igualmente hay plata serca
<Uricio> chile brasil
<Uricio> argentina
<Uricio> se vive
<magu42> en un tema de escala , estamos fritos siempre
<Uricio> brasil esta muy fuerte
<Uricio> yo estuve hace unos meses atras
<magu42> cuidado con Brasil!!
<Uricio> y me gustaria irme a vivir 
<magu42> es grosso , y lo sabe
<Uricio> de por si me gusta brasil jaja
<Uricio> en telecomunicaciones hay mucho laburo
<Uricio> y la gente son re amigables
<Uricio> me hice muchos "amigos"
<Uricio> y me invitaron a irme ahora en enero
<magu42> hay mucho de todo,  300 millones y el pais mais grande do mundo!!
<Uricio> pero no voy a ir jaja
<magu42> tengo otro amigo de la infancia en PA  hace 14 años
<Uricio> chile es un poco mas complejo
<magu42> viene mañana
<magu42> espero asado
<magu42> jeje
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> chile es un poco discriminante
<magu42> chile está muy bien , tengo dos primos
<magu42> es
<Uricio> si si en la economia si
<Uricio> lo que tiene brasil con uruguay
<Uricio> es que le gustan los uruguayos
<Uricio> pero no los argentinos lametablemente
<magu42> si sos medio mapuche estás frito
<magu42> en chile
<Uricio> si si chile discrimina a todos xD
<Uricio> eso pasa por estar del otro lado de la montaña :P
<magu42> si sos blanquito no pasa nada , vas en bajada
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> el año que viene voy a chile
<Uricio> vamos a ver que tal
<magu42> vivir , trabajar , ver  ?
<Uricio> magu42: todos años intento conocer dos culturas diferentes
<magu42> guau!!!
<Uricio> magu42: a veces voy por trabajo y me quedo a ver
<magu42> Uricio⟿ +1
<magu42> que edad tienes?
<Uricio> magu42: es la unica forma que me desprendo de todo
<Uricio> magu42: 20
<magu42> con razón !!
<Uricio> magu42: a los 18 iba todos los meses a buenos aires jaja 
<magu42> aprobechala !!!!!
<Uricio> magu42: muchos eventos de SL
<Uricio> magu42: y un poco de trabajo tambien
<magu42> te tengo por el nick , pero no asocio la persona
<Uricio> jaja yo no te tengo xD
<Uricio> magu42: pero soy miembro de montevideolibre hace unos años
<magu42> ando por todos los eventos
<Uricio> magu42: seguramente nos conocemos entonces de flisol
<magu42> en mvdl anduve un tiempo
<magu42> el pasado andabas ?
<Uricio> no justo en ese no
<Uricio> en el pasado si
<Uricio> estaba en la organización
<magu42> en el paof?
<Uricio> si
<magu42> andube un rato , pero no involucrado como ahora
<Uricio> magu42: yo ahora estoy un poco afuera por problemas personales con una persona
<Uricio> magu42: recién me estoy volviendo a integrar
<magu42> nos habremos cruzado más de una vez , sin saber , yá habrá oportunidad de tener el gusto 
<Uricio> magu42: seguramente
<magu42> esa persona
<magu42> es varón?
<Uricio> magu42: puntualmente barbanegra
<magu42> mucha barba
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> otro más
<Uricio> magu42: mucha gente tiene problemas con la misma persona
<Uricio> magu42: pero bue 
<magu42> dklight anda en lo mismo
<Uricio> magu42: el destructor de grupos jaja
<magu42> tremendo
<Uricio> magu42: si si y una gran lista tambien
<magu42> a mi me cae simpatico , pero no está bien Mauricio , que pena
<Uricio> magu42: ahora por lo menos tengo OP en el canal de MVDL y no me a dicho nada
<Uricio> magu42: simpatico nos caia a todos
<Uricio> magu42: pero su caracter cambia de un segundo para el otro
<Uricio> magu42: luego que dk se fuera de MVDL dijo que los grupos no tenian que tener presidente, que los grupo son todos
<magu42> hace tiempo que no entro a mvdl , al no encontrar un rol que pudiera cumplir , me sali , me daba calor 
<Uricio> magu42: el cual desconcuerdo
<Uricio> magu42: los grupos tienen que tener organización
<magu42> verticalidad?
<Uricio> magu42: le pregunte cuantos nodos se levantaron este año con respecto al año pasado, cuantas reuniones se hicieron con respecto al año pasado
<Uricio> magu42: y por suerte recapacito 
<Uricio> magu42: los grupos tienen que tener cabeza 
<Uricio> magu42: alguien tiene que decir que hacer 
<Uricio> magu42: organización
<magu42> o sea verticalidad , por más que alguno le pese
<Uricio> magu42: claro y a el le pesa
<Uricio> magu42: no le gusta el mandato
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> lo sé
<Uricio> magu42: y por esa razon nosotro hicimos al revez
<Uricio> nos fuimos todos
<Uricio> no es por nada pero yo creo que mvdl era uno de los grupos con mas gente y mas fuerza 
<Uricio> el flisol 2010 fue organizado casi un 100% por mvdl
<Uricio> magu42: gente que nos veiamos todas las semanas, asado constantemente, todo organizado 
<Uricio> magu42: ahora mvdl esta en la ruina
<magu42> que tremendo el barba , ha hecho un desparramo en varias comunidades
<Uricio> magu42: claro, el tema es unir fuerzas y mandarlo volar como palomita
<magu42> y no lo hace de mal , es que él está mal
<Uricio> magu42: claro
<Uricio> magu42: pero bue
<Uricio> magu42: ahora cuando tire alguna huevada
<Uricio> magu42: en mvdl 
<Uricio> magu42: lo mando juntar palomitas
<Uricio> magu42: volviendo a los viajes 
<magu42> en la organizacion de flisol 2012 y le metieron el peso y acató
<magu42> alli ando 
<Uricio> magu42: este año hice brasil en marzo y queria hacer chile en setiembre pero no pude ir por laburo, pero tengo el pasaje abierto
<Uricio> magu42: ya estan organizando??
<Uricio> magu42: capas que me uno
<magu42> Uricio⟿ si
<magu42> van dos reuniones 
<Uricio> magu42: ya hay sitio?
<Uricio> magu42: creado 
<magu42> proxima 24 de enero
<Uricio> ah voy a ir
<magu42> estmos por cambiar la wiki horrible por ...
<magu42> me olvidé
<magu42> estamos*
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> oka
<magu42> otra herramienta mas facil , aunque marinna nos vá a matar
<magu42> jeje
<Uricio> magu42: quien esta a la cabeza para el 2012?
<Uricio> magu42: no estoy en la lista ahora que recuerdo voy a tene que unirme nuevamente
<magu42> shamiel de fedora   Diego , para montevideo
<Uricio> magu42: a mira si si lo conozco
<Uricio> magu42: se podria decir que el llego por mi a los grupos :P
<magu42> marinna coordinadora  nacional
<Uricio> magu42: mmm
<Uricio> magu42: hay alguien en la red ya?
<magu42> no te entiendo , lo de " red yá"  
<Uricio> magu42: si hay alguien en la organisación de la conexion a internet
<Uricio> la RED de Internet y corriente
<magu42> creo que calisto
<Uricio> ah oka
<magu42> aunque el proximo año si no hay internet dá igual
<Uricio> jaja por?
<Uricio> magu42: que cambio ?
<magu42> hablamos con fedora , los de ubuntu , y no vamos a necesitar nada , solo algun switch y cables a dklight y nada más
<magu42> fedora lleva un remix
<magu42> y ubuntu un servidor con apt cacher
<Uricio> magu42: ta igual siempre esta bueno tener internet
<magu42> claro
<Uricio> magu42: y un stand de mvdl :P
<magu42> claro 
<Uricio> magu42: con mis antenas y cosas locas jaja
<Uricio> vamos a ver quien se prende
<magu42> el año pasado estuvo  el barba en el  cdi   , solito
<magu42> ahi te vés
<Uricio> yo estuve en el paof
<magu42> jeje
<Uricio> pero eramos una cantidad
<Uricio> mejor dicho
<Uricio> todo mvdl
<magu42> perdón
<magu42> este año
<Uricio> si si
<Uricio> este año no me acuerdo la razon
<Uricio> por la cual no fui
<Uricio> magu42: creo que fui a pocas reuniones
<magu42> en el CDI  centro de diseño indudrial
<Uricio> si si
<magu42> en la ex  carcel miguelete
<Uricio> si si
<Uricio> magu42: aun no crearon la pagina de organización
<Uricio> xD
<magu42> la estoy buscando para linkeartela hace rato y la perdí jajajaja  soy el peor!!!!
<magu42> es que en la lista va todo
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> magu42: ya me anote nuevamente en la lista de mials
<Uricio> mails
<magu42> http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_13_12_2011
<Uricio> magu42: cual es el canal irc
<magu42> no sé , creo que el que usaban antes pero no se ha usado hasta ahora , creo
<Uricio> ya vi
<Uricio> #flisol-uy
<magu42> jaja y tu amigo ahi 
<Uricio> magu42: claro ahi esta el problema
<magu42> por eso no lo usan
<magu42> jajajaja
<Uricio> magu42: hay una mosca adentro del canal xD
<magu42> jejeeje
<Uricio> magu42: es como cuando dicen hay una mosca en la sopa
<magu42> aa  estubo muy vinculado a esto , y ahora lo veo ahi , pero solo ahi , en que anda?
<Uricio> wow aun estaba registrado en la wiki
<Uricio> magu42: no tengo ni idea pero seguramente la mosca esta en su plato tambien
<magu42> jajajajaja
<Uricio> magu42: para la proxima reunion no hay nadie aun jaja pero ya me inscribi por las dudas :P
<Uricio> http://www.flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_24_1_2012#asistentes
<magu42> alli estaremos Uricio 
<Uricio> magu42: impecable
<magu42> yá me inscribí , no te voy a dejar solo  jeje
<virusuy> saludos desde la Republica de Mercedes!
<virusuy> reportando que todo esta bien por aca
<magu42> virusuy⟿ andas por tus pagos?
<virusuy> sep
<magu42> +1
<magu42> con la flia para las fiestas?
<virusuy> exacto
<magu42> bien de bien
<Uricio> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> Uricio: aloha
<Uricio> virusuy: como estan esos pagos?
<magu42> bueno virusuy Uricio ha sido un gusto , pero mañana tengo a 11 personas en casa más nosotros 14 , será un largo y divertido dia en familia , les deseo un feliz navidad junto a los suyos , y nos seguimos leyendo , y conspirando contra las multinacionales , acá como todas las noches
<virusuy> magu42: gracias igualmente
<magu42> :)
<magu42> nas
<virusuy> Uricio: muy frio
<Uricio> se me fue antes que lo pudiera saludar jaja
<Uricio> virusuy: pa acá esta tambien frio
<Uricio> virusuy: me di cuenta que prendi el aire pero no arranco aun
<virusuy> ah ta, ya estaba pensando que estaba en algun universo paralelo
<virusuy> porque yo creo que ya es verano
<Uricio> virusuy: salado, no se que pasa con el aire no me funciona :S
<virusuy> no? ahora es donde entras en panico
<virusuy> kernel panic !
<Uricio> jaja si si totalmente
<Uricio> virusuy: ahi arranco lo tuve que poner en 31!
<virusuy> pah, no se nada de aire acondicionado
<virusuy> pero creo que no es bueno
<Uricio> jajaja no no
<Uricio> virusuy: ahora se apago ¬¬ grrrr
<virusuy> Uricio: uhhh
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> virusuy: va a explotar
<virusuy> sudo apt-get install no-explode
<virusuy> no tiene ssh?
<Uricio> virusuy: jaja lo pongo en 31 y prende
<Uricio> pero en 31 me cocino xD
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> es raro, no esta congelado?
<Uricio> virusuy: calento 
<virusuy> Uricio: eso tiene pinta de que estaba congelado el motor
<Uricio> virusuy: funciono, probablemente estaba congelado me paso muchas veces en el invierno
<ratman> nas SergioMeneses
<ratman> feliz navidad
<SergioMeneses> ratman, \o
<SergioMeneses> ratman, feliz saturnalia para vos también
<ratman> saturnalia 
<ratman> ahy me mataron con esa
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> que es
<ratman> ya lo busque 
<ratman> :)
<ratman> siempre aprendo algo 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, mira http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSoPm2_Hxp4
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> jwjw 
<ratman> sip es una serie que me falta ver
<ratman> :(
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ping
<unimix> SergioMeneses, pong
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-25
<ratman_> unholy
<ratman_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfmrX_WlM2w
<ratman_> que temon
<ratman> nas virus
<virusuy> ratman: ahola
<virusuy> aloha*
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> feliz navidad rat!
<ratman> feliz navidad
<ratman> o feliz saturnalia como dijo ayer sergio 
<ratman> jejejeje
<virusuy> jajajaj
<ratman> feliz navidad pablo 
<ratman> fuistes a los judas
<PabloRubianes> ratman, hola feliz navidad
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8UnCjDEhNU                      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6nBhtSBNoQ
<PabloRubianes> ratman, no, estoy medio lejos de ahi
<ratman> ahi tienes los videos
<ratman> jejej
<SergioMeneses> ratman, PabloRubianes virusuy m4v \o
<PabloRubianes> ratman, tan salados
<ratman> nas SergioMeneses
<ratman> feliz Saturnalia
<ratman> jejje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, ;)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> q tal todo por uy?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si te suena hacer el ubuntu user day?
<PabloRubianes> si lo hacemos
<ratman> otro dia mas
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> yo kiero ubuntu whiski free
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> ratman, wit?
<ratman> nada
<ratman> es que en las reuniones eventos
<SergioMeneses> ratman, o.0
<ratman> nunca hay alcohol
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, es algo por irc... jeje
<ratman> ves
<ratman> nada de alcohol
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, todo parece q el año entrante cambio de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, :S vas a la ubucon?
<SergioMeneses> alla nos tomamos unas!
<ratman> intentare guardar licencia
<SergioMeneses> dale q PabloRubianes invita
 * SergioMeneses runs
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman nos vemos al rato... voy a buscar algo de comer!.... 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-17
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-18
<EduardoR> Ché, ubuntulog2 voy tendría que contar algo...
<ratman> buenas
<danielmato> hola
<ratman> bueno comentare algo 
<ratman> el miercoles se vota en diputados la ley de Sl en el estado 
<ratman> eso dependiendo del orden del dia 
<ratman> ya que estaran tratando el puerto de aguas profundas
<ratman> y si va despues se va pa largo 
<ratman> quedaron en avisarme en que orden del dia estara pero por ahora nada
<danielmato> genial, depende del horario, es una buena causa que apoyar
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<Hackdark> Señoritas
<Hackdark> Alguien vive?
<gchaves> buenas
<Hackdark> Que cuenta? eduardor, vive doctor?
<EduardoR> sip, comiendo :)
<gchaves> por acá sufriendo para poder razonar después de comer
<Hackdark> Provecho entonces mí amigo
<EduardoR> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<Hackdark> Y... al dope
<EduardoR> estoy con el admin de novedades de ubunru.org.uy
<EduardoR> *u-bun-tu
<Hackdark> Que viene a ser?
<EduardoR> y aunque está todo en utf8, el formulario se carga en latin 1
<EduardoR> es php elemental y mysql
<Hackdark> Ok... no te referías a alguien, sino a algo
<EduardoR> jejeje
<EduardoR> ese está en mi espejo...
<nramirezuy> buenas tardes, borra el php
<nramirezuy> todo python
<Hackdark> Yo hace una banda que estoy fuera de la web, staff nuevo y mil mambos. 
<Hackdark> Es un desastre este programa che
<nramirezuy> q programa?
<EduardoR> yo en thunderbird, a veces no veo la lista completa de participantes del canal
<EduardoR> a carlos recién no lo veía
<EduardoR> y estaba cuando saludó
<Hackdark> Veamos cuanto aguanta ahora
<Hackdark> Como marchan esas reuniones?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola Hackdark
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<Hackdark> Tranquilo, matando el rato
<Hackdark> Como marcha la cosa por estos lados?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, ahora esta quedando medio queito por el tema de fin de año
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero bien 
<Hackdark> Por fin se movio..
<CarlosNeyPastor> se estah haciendo reuniones los lunes a las 22:00 ubuntu-uy y los miercoles UbuConLA a las 23:00
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<Hackdark> Cuando yo estaba acá esto estaba muy bueno.
<Hackdark> Después me fui un tiempo y cuando volví esa un velorio
<Hackdark> *era
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja,de a ratos
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay veces que esta muy bueno y otros uqe es "silecio"
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general estoy conectado y siempre hay alguno que otro hablando 
<Hackdark> Deja... te queres matar.
<Hackdark> se armaba cada una acá.
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo uqe hay poca gente preguntando por problemas (a diferencia de otros canales que me conecto)
<Hackdark> Pregúntale a magu
<Hackdark> Sí pero siempre fue así
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, desde que lo conozco y me conecto a IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre fue similar 
<Hackdark> Vos sos del consejo este año, no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> aunque ahroa se esta moviendo mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy el mas nuevito del consejo
<Hackdark> me sonaba el nombre
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaaja
<Hackdark> Me dijo magu que no podían darle op al canal
<CarlosNeyPastor> Magu me ha hablado algo de vos..
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, pero eso paso hace tiempo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si podemos
<Hackdark> nada bueno y que estoy loco? no mintio
<CarlosNeyPastor> hicimos una  prueba y le confirme a Magu por mail uqe habiua podido hacerlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> naa 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nada uqe ver 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hablo re bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un grande Magu
<Hackdark> Las gracias entonces
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<Hackdark> Seee con el y libercharrua pasábamos horas acá
<CarlosNeyPastor> esto cuando fue?
<CarlosNeyPastor> a liber hace pila uqe no lo veo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo conoci personalmente en la FLISOL este año en la torre de las telecomunicaciones
<Hackdark> Por eso nos entendemos con el. 
<Hackdark> Hasta donde entiendo no existías acá
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, no hace mucho que empeze a conectarme a IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> hara un año como mucho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que me conecto todos los dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> casi todo el dia
<Hackdark> Claro... no, esto fue antes
<CarlosNeyPastor> si me imagino
<Hackdark> Liber hasta se tiro a casa una vuelta
<Hackdark> Eran buenos tiempos
<CarlosNeyPastor> una vez en una reunión despues de un evento hablando entre todos salio el nombre "HackDark" y me entro la curiosidad pero nunca te habia visto conectado
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja me imagino que si 
<Hackdark> Jajajaja!!!!!! no.!!!!! y que decían che?
<CarlosNeyPastor> comentaron el tema del canal uqe lo conseguiste 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y los aportes uqe hiciste 
<Hackdark> Na... fueron pocos. unos tutos, temas al foro y el canal
<Hackdark> Cuando se ponía bueno me fui
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero eras como un fantasma, (con perdon de la expresion), hablaban de vos, tus aportes, lo que hiciste por Ubuntu uy y no te veia
<CarlosNeyPastor> por que te fuiste?
<Hackdark> Jajajajaja, siempre me gusto ser así. Muchas veces entre 2 minutos y salía. Pero en lo que pude ayude. Ahora voy tratar de tomar carrera nuevamente. Siempre me gusto ayudar a los nuevos. Ese fue siempre mí estilo de trabajo.
<Hackdark> Problemas de la vida real
<Hackdark> Se complica un partido fácil algunas veces
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, me imagine que era por eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre pasa
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hackdark, dame unos minutos que tengo que salir poe un incidente de un pc que no prende, ya vuelvo
<Hackdark> Un día de estos les caigo en un flisol
<Hackdark> Dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> Guest68963: ?
 * Guest68963 /Msg nickserv hackdark
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-19
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<nramirezuy> bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, enconflictado en el laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> fallaron 4 servidores por un corte de corriente
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<nramirezuy> aca finalizando la entrega de un proyecto grande
<nramirezuy> y como siempre todo falla a ultimo momento jajaja
<somosbarrigas> algfuno de los aquí presentes va a la cámara de DIPUTADOS  a las 15?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo no puedo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> toy en el laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas? leo
<somosbarrigas> bien
<somosbarrigas> se podrá llevar carteles?
<somosbarrigas> supongo que sí
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo que veo vas a ir
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, supongo 
<somosbarrigas> la macana es que no pensé en eso con tiempo
<somosbarrigas> llevar un papel sulfito con marcador es medio pobre
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> detalles
<somosbarrigas> ya me voy para una papelería
<CarlosNeyPastor> hjajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> dlae
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo trasmiten por algun lado?
<nramirezuy> es con una hoja de cuadernola
<nramirezuy> y lapicera
<Ignacio> http://www.adinettv.com.uy/canal/1266 Este idiota no sabe que esta diciendo..
<gchaves> Ignacio: qué está diciendo?? no puedo entrar desde mi laburo :(
<Ignacio> gchaves: Esta hablando del Software Libre
<Ignacio> gchaves: Tiene menos idea que yo de Glucosa :P
<gchaves> y seguro que habla con mucha propiedad :S
<Ignacio> jajajaja
<Ignacio> y sigue que sigue el viejo
<nramirezuy> hay alguna alternativa digital a la partida de nacimiento en Uruguay?
<Ignacio> eh?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-20
<Hackdark> Señoritas...
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<Hackdark> Como extraño el x-chat
<Hackdark> Eduardor!!
<Hackdark> Como les fue?
<Hackdark> Hola.... están?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> con que?
<Hackdark> Ok...  quién arranco a kickear?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-21
<somosbarrigas> buenas
<somosbarrigas> cómo terminó eso en el parlamento, ratman?
<ratman> bunas
<ratman> aprobado pasa al senado 
<somosbarrigas> no vi nada en la prensa
<ratman> votarosn el frente y el partido colorado a fabor
<ratman> favor
<ratman> lo que saldra son la agesic y demas
<ratman> a pegarle al proyecto 
<ratman> eso si saldra
<somosbarrigas> hay intereses grandes, es natural.
<Hackdark> Llegó papá pitufo
<Hackdark> Hola....
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-22
<Hackdark> Soderoooo!!!!!
<Hackdark> Ok, ok chicas, de a una, tranquilas que puedo atenderlas a todas, escriban de a una.
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas, Hackdark ?
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, como andas'
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿?
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> y allli 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, rasqueteando la parded del pasillo de casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> y contento porque tengo pc de nuevo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> instale un par de paquetes bajo mi responsabilidad  y no prendio mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> y aparte encontre como arrancar la tarjeta de video fin volverme loco 
<Hackdark> Entonces... llega un milco a las 9:10 al cuartel
<ratman> ?
<Hackdark> Le dicen: y usted porque llego tarde?
<Hackdark> Porque se me murió el caballo- respondió
<Hackdark> Llega otro a las 10:00 y le dicen
<Hackdark> Y usted porque llego tarde?
<Hackdark> Porque se me murió el caballo- respondió
<Hackdark> Y así fueron llegando hasta que a las 13:00
<Hackdark> Llega el último, con 4 hrs de retraso
<Hackdark> Le dicen: y usted ya se.... se le murió el caballo
<Hackdark> No - responde 
<Hackdark> yo vine en auto
<Hackdark> Y porque llego tarde?
<Hackdark> Por tanto caballo muerto en el camino
<Hackdark> XD
<Hackdark> Vamos chicas... hay que darle color a la vida dijo un loco
<Hackdark> Y estaba pintando un cementerio
<Hackdark> Bueno...
<magu42> ahora si
<Hackdark> Ahora sí...
<magu42> que haces Hackdark !!
<magu42> canal logeado, please
<Hackdark> jajaja, pensamientos cruzados estimado
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> como andas?
<Hackdark> Todo tranqui viejo, vos? tú gente?
<magu42> todo tranquilo por suerte , por tu lado ni pregunto , ya te leo en fb 
<magu42> el 2013 será mejor seguro
<Hackdark> Es lo que hay... y eso que no pongo ni la mitad
<magu42> tranqui viejo , lo que no te mata te fortalece 
<Hackdark> Sabes como voy a pasar dio de año?
<magu42> estás en un telefono no ?
<Hackdark> SÓLO. mis hijos se van con mis suegros casa de mí cuñada y mí mujer se va el 26 a punta a hacer temporada en el franchute
<Hackdark> Sí, exactamente
<Hackdark> Samsung 5620
<magu42> si , con lo que lei , entendí que era algo asi
<Hackdark> Y encima obligado a pasar el día en la calle llueva o no
<Hackdark> Hasta las 21
<magu42> decime si o no ,  de azul?
<Hackdark> Sí y no, hasta enero nada definido
<magu42> ahh ya entendí , dejalo ahi
<Hackdark> Grande pa, nunca cambia estimado
<Hackdark> Como evolucionaste y mutaste en un tipo groso del linux che. Me acuerdo los tiempos de libertcharrua y no puedo creer
<magu42> jajaja ha corrido mucha ague bajo el puente 
<Hackdark> Seee años loco
<magu42> hasta he dado clases de linux , terminé el viernes pasado con una alumna
<magu42> de un ministerio jejeje
<Hackdark> Le rompiste el corazón? que hijue...
<magu42> le volé el cerebro, pobre
<Hackdark> Jajajaja
<Hackdark> Che y el resto nunca más?
<magu42> de richard stalman para acá le di todo jaja
<ratman> nas magu42
<magu42> nas don ratman 
<magu42> Hackdark, el resto de la gente?
<magu42> entran y salen
<Hackdark> La chica blogger, iznogud, el propio liber
<magu42> a liber , si que no lo veo hace rato , nos vimos en flisol de antel en abril y no supe más de él
<magu42> *libert
<Hackdark> Supongo que no omitiste a Kevin, no?
<magu42> kevin ...
<Hackdark> Con la chica digo. 
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> no a ese no se lo mencioné jajaja
<Hackdark> Jajaja, me muero sí le entra.
<magu42> nahhh  ni ahi , lejos lejos 
<Hackdark> ~Es un viaje esto desde el cel
<Hackdark> Mira que muchas quieren saber... viste como es esto
<magu42> me imagino , a mi ni los dedotes me caben para escribir ahi 
<Hackdark> Che, está linda la web
<magu42> la ubuntu uruguay?
<Hackdark> Cambio mucho pero está linda
<Hackdark> Sí
<magu42> falta un foro decente nomás
<magu42> peleé mucho por eso , pero quedé en minoria y perdí
<magu42> es casi todo trabajo de eduardor y pablo
<Hackdark> Igual te digo que para mandarte tenes que hacer mil vueltas sí no conoces
<magu42> daniel mato y yo opinabamos y testeabamos
<Hackdark> Es lo malo que encuentro, para el que no sabe es un viaje
<Hackdark> Ok, me refiero a que está buena, pero no PRÁCTICA
<magu42> por eso , el viejo foro era facil , pero los argumentos en favor del spam me hicieron perder :-(
<magu42> ahora entendieron mi punto y están hablando de hacer algo más facil para la gente , pero dá laburo su creación
<magu42> pero es el consejo que decide , yo solo rompo , que es mi especialidad 
<magu42> ratman, +1 
<magu42> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/16118982/Uruguay---Software-libre-y-formatos-abiertos-en-el-Estado.html
<Hackdark> El spam existía porque se dejo que así fuera. Yo dije hasta el cansancio como sacarlo. Llegué a instalarme una copia del foro sólo para entender y probar opciones. Era totalmente evitable
<magu42> si , pero estaba abandonado por el admin , anterior , y cuando los argelinos lo hicieron pomada , recién consiguieron la clave del server
<Hackdark> Pero el admin estaba activo!!
<Hackdark> No te acordas?
<magu42> estuvo un año desaparecido o más . por laburo
<Hackdark> Te digo más, creo que era izno el que tenía admin
<magu42> el sitio quedó sin admin , con un drupal viejo , vulnerable , y una clave vergonzosa
<magu42> izno es amigo de julin , pero no tocaba nada
<magu42> y cofundador del sitio
<Hackdark> Ya tenía que tener unas de oro para no dejarle la pass y el rango a alguien
<magu42> después de muchos años se fue quedando , y como estaba en el interior , nadie lo encontraba
<Hackdark> Igual te digo que Drupal no es muy seguro
<magu42> el ultimo dicen que si , o bastante , pero no uno tres versiones atrás 
<Hackdark> Sí logro bajarlo al cel lo instalo a localhost y le doy hasta que sangre
<magu42> y bué , asi es como se dió , y ahora tienen el control , los del consejo
<magu42> en algún momento harán un foro más humano supongo
<magu42> o no
<Hackdark> Se... yo que se. Vos más que nadie sabes lo que opine siempre del tema del consejo. Igual, siempre dejando a un lado la nueva administración, son independientes
<magu42> yo voté a favor de la creación del consejo en 2009 y lo haría mil veces . Ahora hay un consejo tienen admin del sitio y del irc , la casa está en orden
<Hackdark> Yo desconozco todo, no se, no vi, no estaba. Sólo se que sigo siendo founder del canal y listo!!!! 
<magu42> jajaja
<Hackdark> Quién es el admin del canal?
<magu42> el founder vos
<magu42> los op los del consejo
<magu42> que me preguntas !!  jaja
<magu42> salí del sol!!!!
<Hackdark> Creí que le pusieron el cargo de admin a alguien, por eso Nomas. 
<Hackdark> Jajajajaja
<Hackdark> QHDP
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> te dije , la casa está en orden
<Hackdark> ya tengo tanta sed que tomo un bondi
<Hackdark> Mira, lo que es por mí no tranca nunca. Siempre que seas vos el que me mande mensaje diciendo "dale OP a fulano y quítale OP a mengano"
<magu42> tranqui , yo estoy siempre, poco o mucho , pero siempre estoy atento, y en contacto contigo
<magu42> Hackdark, podés ver esta pagina en el cel? http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/16118982/Uruguay---Software-libre-y-formatos-abiertos-en-el-Estado.html
<Hackdark> Por eso. El día que alguno me escriba y diga "dijo Magu que..." entro al canal, lo busco y lo Baneo por IP, PAIS, C.I., CARNE DE SALUD y lo que encuentre
<magu42> jajaja
<Hackdark> Trato, pero banca que ningún copy paste
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> mientras voy a comprar puchos
<Hackdark> Quién fue el del aporte?
<ratman> lo que
<ratman> el post ese es mio 
<magu42> por eso más arriba puse ratman +1
<Hackdark> Te deje 10, aunque lo publico Eduardor en Facebook hace unos cuántos días
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> que raro no 
<Hackdark> Está en grupo el aporte
<magu42> claro pero taringa lo lee media america latina
<Hackdark> Y te deje un comentario muajajaja
<ratman> yo no uso face casi 
<ratman> ademas
<magu42> y el grupo unos cientos
<ratman> lo puse el jueves
<ratman> y el post lo arme yo solito jeje
<ratman> por eso puse de mi autoria
<ratman> espere a conseguir el texto votado 
<Hackdark> magu, lo viste?
<ratman> ya que el votado tuvo cambios
<magu42> ya teniás que armar ki....
<Hackdark> Comparalo con el del grupo
<magu42> ratman vi que lo posteaste con los cambios
<ratman> Hackdark, 
<ratman> estoy en cesol tambien 
<magu42> sin el literal c del articulo5
<ratman> aviso el texto lo tenia de antes
<Hackdark> Magu» seee siempre yo che..
<ratman> si me acusan de plagio que me avisen :)
<ratman> habalndo tengo que subir las fotos
<ratman> uf
<magu42> el texto me lo dio luciano castagñet hace años , no es ningun secreto , aunque alguno politicos lo cajonearon por años
<magu42> y el literal c que sacaron me parece bien , estaba mal redactado
<ratman> se cambio el art 3 y se quito el c
<magu42> ahora vendrá con alguna modificación del senado seguramente
<Hackdark> Se sortea un KICK completo!!!!  Ti, que lindo
<ratman> abuso no 
<magu42> cierto el articulo 3 se fué
<magu42> toda ley es perfectible  , pero hay una ley carajo!!!
<ratman> estuve el las gradas
<magu42> o casi
<magu42> estube para ir y no llegué , lo vi por adinet tv
<ratman> no me vistes
<ratman> :(
<Hackdark> Hombrerata, tú comentario de ABUSO NO, fue para mí?
<magu42> ya tengo a dos más en mi blacklist
<magu42> no enfocaron la barra ni cuando los mandó callar el presidente jjaja
<ratman> y si fuera
 * ratman ta medio intrigado 
<magu42> abdala y clastornik
<Hackdark> Magu42» este sabe lo que hace?
<ratman> a esos hay que pegarles
<ratman> se que va a pasar luego un despelote
<ratman> se que eres el funder
<magu42> sabia lo de agesic pero no por donde venia la mano
<magu42> el enemigo en casa , es el director de agesic
<ratman> hay muchos
<magu42> amigote del otro de ceibal
 * magu42 ata cabos
<magu42> como se llama el del ceibal , no me sale ahora , pero se que son compinches
<ratman> brechner
<ratman> o algo asi 
<magu42> ese mismo
<Hackdark> Hombrerata» lo del kick es, fue, y será por pura diversión, no desde ahora, sino desde siempre en los canales que funde, administre y demás. No se trata de penar, sino de juegos. Cuando tenga una notificación de BAN siéntase libre de preocuparse, antes no.
 * ratman como ircop de otras redes
<ratman> no me gusta lso abusos
<ratman> sorry pero llevo 13 a;os en irc
<ratman> y tengo mi forma de ser
<ratman> igual todo bien 
<magu42> se portan bien o magu los bannea 
<magu42> verbalmente claro
<magu42> no me hagan emplear metodos que no quiero empleaaaaarr!!
<magu42> que granda Larrusa
 * ratman ya termino 
<magu42> bien
<magu42> algo mas serio
<Hackdark> Parece que hombrerata no entendió, algo que es ilógico, porque para manejar linux y ser del CONEJO es medio lerdo. 
<Hackdark> No importa sí fuiste IRCop o Robocop, me da igual, te estoy dando una aclaración que ni tendría que darte. Deberías tener la amabilidad de INTENTAR comprender mis palabras. NO ES ABUSO
<magu42> ratman, sabés donde está la ley como quedó , pero oficialmente , no la encuentro
<magu42> tengo la primera del 2006   http://www.parlamento.gub.uy/repartidos/AccesoRepartidos.asp?Url=/repartidos/camara/d2006090779-00.htm
<magu42> pero no veo donde está . la de ahora con media sanción
<ratman> http://www.parlamento.gub.uy/repartidos/AccesoRepartidos.asp?Url=/repartidos/camara/d2012120211-01.htm
<Hackdark> Por último y me voy: mientras ustedes escriben y leen yo no los veo. Así que no se que dijeron o no hasta que termino de escribir y envío, pero hombrerata, 13 años? es un buen tiempo che, yo tengo 27 y estoy en canales desde los 13, sabes contar?. 
<Hackdark> Magu42 cuídate vieja, estamos en contacto.
<magu42> Hackdark, abrazo , portate mal y cuidate mucho
<Hackdark> Dale, siempre acá y allá.
<ratman> a no 
<ratman> ese no es
<magu42> ese es el que fué el miercoles
<Hackdark> Nutria o rata o lo que sea, feliz navidad para vos y tú familia. A portarse
<ratman> tienes 27 yo 40 
<ratman> bue 
<ratman> felices fiestas
<Hackdark> Ok, por respeto a los mayores ruego a usted que pueda perdonar mí atrevimiento.... abuelo. Medir la edad y hablamos de tiempos de irc... 
<magu42> lo ultimo es el informe de Comisión Especial de innovación,
<magu42>  investigación, ciencia y tecnología , también lo guardo
<magu42> ups al final está el proyecto , como fue a la camara
<ratman> a me molesto 
<ratman> jajajaaa
<magu42> tranquilo , hace mucho calor!! jejeje
<magu42> no calentarum lagum vivirum 
<magu42> no había leido el informe de la comisión , se ve que pablo abdala tampoco  jejeje
<ratman> lo peor es que andala estaba en la comision
<ratman> ejje
<magu42> estaba distraído entonces
<magu42> que hdp
<ratman> ni fue al foro 
<ratman> que se hizo 
<ratman> la posicion ya estaba definida desde el comienzo 
<magu42> lo vi por adinetv también y no lo vi ahi
<magu42> a quien le estará haciendo los mandados éste ?
<ratman> hay muchos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> aflojó el calor , salgamos 
<magu42> nas
<Ignacio_> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> hello!
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien vive?
<CarlosNeyPastor> el que no sea boot que conteste....
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-23
<ratman> si
<ratman> PabloRubianes, 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-16
<ubuntero> lo mas llamativo es que cuando reinicio el pc y entro nuevamente a la bios me deja de detectar el disco duro
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo vas a tener instalado Ubuntu en el equipo ubuntero ?
<ubuntero> si solo
<CarlosNeyPastor> el ese modo tenes una opcion de ponerlo com oIDE?
<CarlosNeyPastor> IDE*
<ubuntero> si el mother me permite configurar el puerto en modo ide
<CarlosNeyPastor> instalalo en modo ide 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi no vas a tener problemas
<CarlosNeyPastor> me ha pasado eso 
<ubuntero> ya lo estoy probando
<ubuntero> ya te cuento
<CarlosNeyPastor> para insalarlo en el otro modo si no me equivoco puedes hacerlo a partir del 12.10/13.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que el 12.10 ya te lo permite
<virusuy> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy, todo tranqui?
<CarlosNeyPastor> como va todo?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: aca, necesito rastrear un paquete y la pagina del correo esta en mantenimiento
<virusuy> ratman ayudaaaaaaaa :-P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo necesito entrar a la del brou y esta igual
<CarlosNeyPastor> ta madre!
<virusuy> jjajaja
<ratman> virusuy, es un windows 
<ratman> que queres qe haga
<virusuy> hoy de mañana estaba caido itau tambien, creo que por el tema de que compraron CITI
<virusuy> ratman: nah nada, tranqui
<ratman> pasame a mi mail el numero 
<ratman> y mañana temprano te mando la info
<virusuy> nah, ni te preocupes mira que ni apuro hay
<ratman> na pero mandalo 
<ratman> no hay problema
<virusuy> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntero, pudiste?
<ubuntero> no carlos
<ubuntero> no pude
<ubuntero> pero el tema por lo que estoy viendo radica entre la placa y el disco duro
<ubuntero> ubuntu no tiene mucho que ver
<ubuntero> voy a probar hacer una instalacion de win que tengo con drivers de sata incluido para ver si me funciona.
<ubuntero> si funciona despues con el gparted lo barro y le pongo el ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntero, dame unos minutos me tengo uqe ir hasta mi casa y me quedo sin conexion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me conecto en breve
<ubuntero> no te preocupes carlos, mañana continuaré con el tema
<ubuntero> te agradezco mucho por tus consejos
<ubuntero> mañana me conecto y te cuento
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-17
<magu42> lun dic 16 23:44:13 UYST 2013
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-20
<educazz> hola hay alguien? es mi primera vez en este chat
<PabloRubianes> hola educazz 
<PabloRubianes> esto esta mas activo de noche
<PabloRubianes> ahora la gente ta trabajando
<PabloRubianes> :P
<educazz> hola!
<educazz> ok no jorobo mas entonces,
<educazz> mandame un mail con lo que debo hacer normalmente, tipo a que hora debo conectarme, y que cosas se necesitan
<educazz> yo hice varios calendarios 2014
<educazz> bueno, entonces te dejo trabajar tranquilo, y añadime a la lista de mail de ubuntu uruguay
<educazz> gracias mil por la paciencia.
<educazz> saludos
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema educazz nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-21
<ubuntero> hola?
<ubuntero> alguien?
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-15
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:04)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-17
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:02)
 * magu42 is away: ~
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-18
 * magu42 is back (gone 02:05:37)
<magu42> y se fué también
<magu42>   NAS NOCHES
<naudy> buenas noches
<naudy> saludos
<naudy> o/
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-20
<magu42> vie dic 19 23:51:38 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2016-12-21
<barbanegra> feliz Navidad EduardoR
<barbanegra> y feliz año
<EduardoR> Felices fiestas y feliz Año a ti también!!!
<ubuntero> necesito una configuracion standard de squid 3
<ubuntero> y de squish 
<barbanegra> no tengo
